# Fear Install ERROR



## bcbarker (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi guys...
Every time i try to install F.e.a.r i get the following message

"
Error Number: 0x80040707
Description: DLL function call crashed: ISRT._CtrlSetMLERichText

Setup will now terminate.
"

I click OK and get this message

"
Error Number: 0x80040707
Description: : ISRT._ReleaseObjectContext
"

Click OK again and get this message

"
Error Number: 0x80040707
Description: : ISRT._ListDestroy
"

Click OK and get same message, Then setup terminates
I'm using Win XP pro, SP 2. Pentium 4 3.00Ghz, 1.00 GB of Ram, My registry is all correct.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

You left outthe most important spec on your machine(when it comes to gaming anyway). 

Which Video card are you using? Are the Chipset drivers for the motherboard and the Video card drivers up to date?


----------



## bcbarker (Dec 28, 2005)

I am using a Radeon 9800 PRO
and yes all drivers are up to date


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Go here:http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035_11-5252325.html#
and see if anything there helps with your problem. Looks promising.


----------



## Forseer (Apr 2, 2005)

My copy of FEAR installed fine, but when I load the game though auto-play, I keep getting a HTML error. I have to click on the desktop icon. I can't access the extra content on the load menu because it keeps crashing.


----------

